
Peace to Prosperity – Trump Middle East Peace Plan - atlasunshrugged
https://www.whitehouse.gov/peacetoprosperity/
======
atlasunshrugged
I mean, I'm glad people are working on this but I've seen longer dissertations
and I'm pretty skeptical that this has any chance of working.

